# Changing Semi Tires



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

20 miles one way or 25 the other to the nearest place that fixes heavy truck tires. We bought a Blue Cobra tire dismounting from KenTool. I changed two tires Saturday and fixed 5 others that had slow leaks that required refilling with air twice a week to once a month. Took longer to get em off the truck than to fix em. Three had bead leaks, two needed new valve stems.

First one or two using the Blue Cobra for the first time wasn't as slick as shown in the following video, but after that it was a piece of cake. I'm sure as well it's easier the newer the tires are as with age they get stiffer, also would have helped if they had been in a nice heated shop over night. Still beat tire irons by a long shot.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is just plain slick!. I have never heard of the tool before.

I bet it would also come in handy on tractor tires.

I noticed they already had the the bead broken on both sides before they started. It still looks worth the investment unless it is priced by the ounce.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

22.5 tires practically fall off the rims, no beads to break to speak of. I had father pull the valve cores of the ones he water fixed on the tractor and straight truck. By time I backed each into the shop the tires were loose on the rims.

It might work on the first bead of a tractor tire but maybe not. The whole trick is after you break that first bead you bring the tool back over and catch the first bead in a notch on the back of the tool, this holds the tire just right so the second bead has to slip over the tool. If you don't catch it right, you will not get the second one hooked, period.

I'm betting it would help on a tractor tire maybe, but it wouldn't do it on one bite. I say this as when installing a 22.5 tire if you grease it up good, lay it on the rim and push and twist a little the first bead will slide right on without even a tire iron.

It will also do super singles, that's what the aluminum u shaped bracket is for.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How much?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Need to shop around, I'll ask dad what he paid for just the Blue Cobra,

This seems like a pretty good price for a 7 piece kit actually.

http://www.qualitytoolsforless.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=35021&gclid=CJ2i8Nzai70CFQ5gMgodjRsAiA


----------

